
Exploring JavaScript: Typed Arrays - viatsko
https://medium.com/@viatsko/exploring-javascript-typed-arrays-c8fd4f8bd24f
======
zbjornson
> typed arrays [are] allocated outside [the heap] and involving the browser
> bindings

Nit: The spec makes no such demand, they can be anywhere. In v8 small TAs are
indeed on the heap.

